# ESPN3 access question



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

Glad to see D* now has access to HBO to Go content on Apple TV. However, still no access to ESPN3 content. 

I have read on this site that more than likely ESPN3 content will have to wait until the next ESPN rights negotiation. My question is, when will D* carriage contract with ESPN expire? If anyone can clarify the timeline for negotiations, I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

I am able to get ESPN3 on my internet provider, Cox. However, the Watch ESPN app with the full suite of ESPN channels I don't have access. Are you sure you don't get ESPN3 on your internet service? I also get ESPN Mobile on my Sprint phone.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

ESPN3 is by ISP. WatchESPN is by tv provider


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

boukengreen said:


> ESPN3 is by ISP. WatchESPN is by tv provider


ESPN3 is usually by whomever your TV provider is set up to authenticate for. Some ISPs limit their authentication to their own TV customers.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have Comcast / Xfinity for internet and just DirecTV for TV and it pops right up and plays without a login, etc.


----------



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

Rob said:


> I am able to get ESPN3 on my internet provider, Cox. However, the Watch ESPN app with the full suite of ESPN channels I don't have access. Are you sure you don't get ESPN3 on your internet service? I also get ESPN Mobile on my Sprint phone.


I have my internet through Century Link. They do not have a carriage agreement for ESPN3 either. I'm shut out both through both my satellite provider and internet provider.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

This should be stickied as this comes up frequently.

Watching ESPN3 can be possible through your Internet Service Provider if they are an affiliated partner.


----------

